# The New 2023 Toyota Prius is now quicker than Magnum PI's 1984 Ferrari 308 GTS QV



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Not only is it quicker than Magnum's Ferrari, it's also quicker than some modern sporty cars such as the 2020 Civic SI with a 6 speed manual transmission and many classic muscle cars like The 1968 Chevelle SS 396 as well as some 90s sports cars like the 1990 Toyota Supra Turbo.

*1984 Ferrari 308 GTS QV*

Mid Engine, Rear Wheel Drive, V8
237 [email protected] rpm
191 ft-lbs of [email protected] RPM
5 speed manual transmission
Curb Weight 2958 lbs.

0-60 mph 6.7 seconds
1/4 mile 14.5 seconds @ 98 mph/157.716 km/h
Standing Kilometer 26.2 seconds

Top Speed 158 mph/254.28 km/h

*2023 Toyota Prius Prime*

2.0 liter engine gasoline electric hybrid
ECVT Transmission
Front Wheel Drive

0-60 6.6 seconds(Manufacturer Claim)

220 [email protected] RPM

Unknown Torque

My Estimated Curb Weight 3,400 lbs.

1/4 mile unknown

top speed unknown


































Ferrari 308 GTS QV GTS QV Quattrovalvole Technical Specs, Dimensions
The 2023 Toyota Prius Prime Gets 220 HP, 50 Percent More Electric Range


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Damn, that's a good-looking car. Maybe people will finally be impressed by the Prius platform. Move over Tesla...


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

uberebu said:


> Damn, that's a good-looking car. Maybe people will finally be impressed by the Prius platform. Move over Tesla...


Sadly I'm expecting it to be way more expensive than the outgoing models. Toyota seems to be positioning the Corolla Hybrid where the lower trim Pruii used to be in the last generation. This is probably why they don't have the 1.8 liter hybrid powertrain in the Prius anymore, only in the Corolla Hybrid. Toyota needs to have both the Corolla Hybrid Sedan and Corolla Hybrid Hatchback in the US if they plan to price the 2023 Prii higher in the lowest trims than the 2022 models. 
The 2022 Prius L had an MSRP of $24,625 which was priced above the base 2023 Corolla LE Hybrid, but below the mid Level 2023 Corolla SE Hybrid. The cheapest new 2023 Prius Hybrid should be many thousands of dollars more expensive than the cheapest 2022 Prius Hybrid.


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

But which one looks cooler, Tom Selleck getting out of the Ferrari or Tom Selleck getting out of a Prius?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Trippinsticks said:


> But which one looks cooler, Tom Selleck getting out of the Ferrari or Tom Selleck getting out of a Prius?


Neither, Lee Horsley>Tom Selleck


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

You'll get laid more with the Ferrari.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Neither, Lee Horsley>Tom Selleck


Pamela Hensley was hot as **** in Buck Rogers


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Sal29 said:


> Neither, Lee Horsley>Tom Selleck


So is it really the car that makes the man? 

Or is it the mustache!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Trippinsticks said:


> So is it really the car that makes the man?
> 
> Or is it the mustache!



Probably a combination of height, swag, mustache, chest hair, and afro haircut.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Probably a combination of height, swag, mustache, chest hair, and afro haircut.


When you're talking career longevity Magnum kills it.


----------



## Agnostic (2 mo ago)

It's a neat lil car.


----------



## Agnostic (2 mo ago)

Sal29 said:


> Neither, Lee Horsley>Tom Selleck


Amazing times


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Sorry, Tom Wins...


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Sorry, Tom Wins...


Lee Horsley was obviously Pepsi to Tom Tom Selleck's Coca Cola but I just liked the Matt Houston tv show better when I was a kid for some reason.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Honestly I think there's a market for a very efficient performance hybrid in the 30k neighborhood. 60% of Tesla performance for 60% of the price could be a sweet spot the market is not currently fulfilling. Toyota is a conservative company, they do their research before they jump on trends.

Even in 2022, there's still a huge benefit to not needing an electrical hookup and being able to gas up in 5 minutes for 300-500 miles of range. Not everybody lives or works where access to electric charger is feasible, apartments, condos, houses with no garage, or worse yet only street parking, etc. I'd say there's more people who will settle for a "fast enough" car that gets 70 miles per gallon but doesn't need an electrical hookup, than care about 0 to 60 in under 5 seconds. Plus Toyota reliability on top.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Not only is it quicker than Magnum's Ferrari, it's also quicker than some modern sporty cars such as the 2020 Civic SI with a 6 speed manual transmission and many classic muscle cars like The 1968 Chevelle SS 396 as well as some 90s sports cars like the 1990 Toyota Supra Turbo.
> 
> *1984 Ferrari 308 GTS QV*
> 
> ...


The 1/4 mile and top speed are suspiciously unknown because they suck. It sure does look sleeker that previous models but still a hard no from me. I would consider a hybrid for my next car though
My dads wife had a hybrid Camry that was kind of a nice car and only had 38k miles. It was too old when they were selling it to be a consideration for me 5 years ago


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I took a look at the current Prius Prime and they are a little pricy but my biggest complaint was the small battery capacity. It only gives you approximately 35 miles of EV operation on a full charge. At that capacity it's almost not worth it to charge it. I save a max of maybe $2 in gas for something like $1.10 worth of electricity. So is it worth it to save $1.00 a day in the best of cases? I doubt it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I took a look at the current Prius Prime and they are a little pricy but my biggest complaint was the small battery capacity. It only gives you approximately 35 miles of EV operation on a full charge. At that capacity it's almost not worth it to charge it. I save a max of maybe $2 in gas for something like $1.10 worth of electricity. So is it worth it to save $1.00 a day in the best of cases? I doubt it.


But there is also regenerative braking, which charges the battery when you take your foot off the gas. the best way to evaluate these cars is not by battery size, but, by fuel economy figures.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> But there is also regenerative braking, which charges the battery when you take your foot off the gas. the best way to evaluate these cars is not by battery size, but, by fuel economy figures.


I get that and I was assuming that the hybrid side of things was getting about 50 to 55 mpg. My point was that the plug in battery side of things is probably not worth the cost of adding it unless the capacity is greater.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I took a look at the current Prius Prime and they are a little pricy but my biggest complaint was the small battery capacity. It only gives you approximately 35 miles of EV operation on a full charge. At that capacity it's almost not worth it to charge it. I save a max of maybe $2 in gas for something like $1.10 worth of electricity. So is it worth it to save $1.00 a day in the best of cases? I doubt it.


It's not worth it to a rideshare driver, but to the average commuter which I think the average is around 40 miles round trip to work, be using very little gas going to work.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> It's not worth it to a rideshare driver, but to the average commuter which I think the average is around 40 miles round trip to work, be using very little gas going to work.


I must not be getting my point across. Looking at the 2022 models, the Prius Prime is $3700 more expensive AND gets 7% worse mileage on the gas (probably because of the weight of the battery) than a regular Prius. Ignoring the worse gas mileage is it worth spending $3700 to have to have a place to plug in, plug your car in every day, just to save $1 a day? 

What I'm saying is that at the 2022 specs, having the plug in is nothing more than a gimmick. Unless you can get the range for EV operation up, it's not worth the extra expense.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I must not be getting my point across. Looking at the 2022 models, the Prius Prime is $3700 more expensive AND gets 7% worse mileage on the gas (probably because of the weight of the battery) than a regular Prius. Ignoring the worse gas mileage is it worth spending $3700 to have to have a place to plug in, plug your car in every day, just to save $1 a day?
> 
> What I'm saying is that at the 2022 specs, having the plug in is nothing more than a gimmick. Unless you can get the range for EV operation up, it's not worth the extra expense.


Oh I get what you're saying now, there is no option to get a non plug-in model, example like the Ford Fusion hybrid versus the Ford Fusion energy, I had a Ford Fusion hybrid, the plug-in version was called the Ford Fusion Energy, and the extra cost of the Ford Fusion Energy was worthless to anybody who does any serious commuting.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> It's not worth it to a rideshare driver, but to the average commuter which I think the average is around 40 miles round trip to work, be using very little gas going to work.



Bingo, it's definitely worth it to regular people with regular commutes. For people who live in high gas price areas like California, Europe, Japan, etc it's a no brainer to get the Prime even if it's at the very very top of your budget.
The Long Term Savings are YUGE. There are many people that will drive 95% or higher full electric and their only worry will be to make sure to remember to drive on gas sometimes to make sure that the gas doesn't go bad and gunk up the fuel filter, fuel lines, fuel injectors, etc. Smart Logical people in California who normally drive 40 miles or less per day and care more about saving money and investing that saved money instead of impressing others will buy the Prius Prime over the Tesla Model Y and Tesla Model 3.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Bingo, it's definitely worth it to regular people with regular commutes. For people who live in high gas price areas like California, Europe, Japan, etc it's a no brainer to get the Prime even if it's at the very very top of your budget.
> The Long Term Savings are YUGE. There are many people that will drive 95% or higher full electric and their only worry will be to make sure to remember to drive on gas sometimes to make sure that the gas doesn't go bad and gunk up the fuel filter, fuel lines, fuel injectors, etc. Smart Logical people in California who normally drive 40 miles or less per day and care more about saving money and investing that saved money instead of impressing others will buy the Prius Prime over the Tesla Model Y and Tesla Model 3.


Give me some numbers then, I'm simply not seeing it! 

Here's how I figure it:
Lets assume that gas is $6 a gallon, the car gets 55 MPG and electricity is 25 cents a KW (2 cents lower than the CA average cost) and it gets 4 miles to the KW. 

From the 2022 prices the additional cost of prime is $3700

Lets assume you drive 300 days a year, 40 miles and never need gas. 
I used 10KwH of electricity at .25 = $2.50 cost to drive
I didn't use 40/55 gallons of gas= .72 gallons * $6 = $4.36 I didn't need to spend

So, I have saved $1.86 per day * 300 days = $558 per year in savings.

It would take 6 years and 7 months to recoup the additional cost. This is an extremely optimistic projection, assuming perfect driving range, because gas prices are lower, electricity is higher and it doesn't take into account that you could be doing something else with that $3700 (like earning interest on it, investing it, or not paying finance charges).

So again, I simply don't see the Prime as an economical alternative to the regular Prius. What am I missing?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Give me some numbers then, I'm simply not seeing it!
> 
> Here's how I figure it:
> Lets assume that gas is $6 a gallon, the car gets 55 MPG and electricity is 25 cents a KW (2 cents lower than the CA average cost) and it gets 4 miles to the KW.
> ...



It's 19.5 cents per kWh between 8 pm and 9:59 AM in L.A. County which is the time when almost all people charge their EVs and Plug In Hybrids. I'd estimate that the new prime would average 140 MpgE which is 4.153686222 miles per Kilowatt Hour. If someone drives 15,000 miles per year, that would be 3611.25 Kilowatt Hours per year.
That would be $704.19 worth of electricity per year.
If someone drives 15,000 miles averaging 56 mpg, that's 267.86 gallons of gas per year.
That's $1,607.16 per year in fuel cost with $6 per gallon gas.
That's up to a $903 per year savings by getting the Prime instead of the regular Prius.
If someone buys their car and keeps it for 15 years, that's a savings of $13,545.
The Prime can also use regenerative braking for much longer reducing frequency of break rotor and brake pad changes. I've had my battery fully charged going down a long hill when I had a Prius and lost the ability to brake regen because of the battery being full. This loses you money in 2 ways. You waste kinetic energy that could have been put into the battery as electricity and your have to use the friction brakes more costing you money.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> It's 19.5 cents per kWh between 8 pm and 9:59 AM in L.A. County which is the time when almost all people charge their EVs and Plug In Hybrids. I'd estimate that the new prime would average 140 MpgE which is 4.153686222 miles per Kilowatt Hour. If someone drives 15,000 miles per year, that would be 3611.25 Kilowatt Hours per year.
> That would be $704.19 worth of electricity per year.
> If someone drives $15,000 miles averaging 56 mpg, that's 267.86 gallons of gas per year.
> That's $1,607.16 per year in fuel cost with $6 per gallon gas.
> ...


I think you are missing my point. The Prime ONLY has a capacity of about 40 miles on the battery. So it's not like you are going to drive exactly 40 miles each day and never use any gas. It's also highly unlikely that the average person is going to keep their car for 15 years and 180K miles.

I like how you cut the electricity price down from 25 cents to 19.5 and you are going with 4.153686222 miles per KwH but you are happy to roll with my $6.00 a gallon gas. If you are going to try to use exact numbers then you need to do it on both sides of the equation. I'll still stand by my assertion that if you do the math correctly and assume something a little more reasonable like 7 or 8 years keeping the car like most people do, then it's not saving you a heck of a lot, I'm not sure it's saving you enough to be worth setting up charging at your house. Now, if the car had a capacity of 100 miles on the battery I think it would be totally different equation if it didn't add more than another grand or two to the price.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I think you are missing my point. The Prime ONLY has a capacity of about 40 miles on the battery. So it's not like you are going to drive exactly 40 miles each day and never use any gas. It's also highly unlikely that the average person is going to keep their car for 15 years and 180K miles.
> 
> I like how you cut the electricity price down from 25 cents to 19.5 and you are going with 4.153686222 miles per KwH but you are happy to roll with my $6.00 a gallon gas. If you are going to try to use exact numbers then you need to do it on both sides of the equation. I'll still stand by my assertion that if you do the math correctly and assume something a little more reasonable like 7 or 8 years keeping the car like most people do, then it's not saving you a heck of a lot, I'm not sure it's saving you enough to be worth setting up charging at your house. Now, if the car had a capacity of 100 miles on the battery I think it would be totally different equation if it didn't add more than another grand or two to the price.


 think they are trying be like the Chevrolet Volt, i have not looked at numbers, so don't know if new toyota prius hit the mark.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Sal29 said:


> Not only is it quicker than Magnum's Ferrari, it's also quicker than some modern sporty cars such as the 2020 Civic SI with a 6 speed manual transmission and many classic muscle cars like The 1968 Chevelle SS 396 as well as some 90s sports cars like the 1990 Toyota Supra Turbo.
> 
> *1984 Ferrari 308 GTS QV*
> 
> ...


It looks slick, does it get a thousand miles a gallon?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Probably a combination of height, swag, mustache, chest hair, and afro haircut.


But . . . On Barnaby Jones . . . EVERYONE DROVE FORDS !









Red Pill . . . Blue Pill . . .









Convertibles are Cooler !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hmmm . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Probably a combination of height, swag, mustache, chest hair, and afro haircut.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yup . . . Even as a 4 door Cabriolet . . . Better !


----------



## Birdogg (Aug 30, 2017)

🤢🤮💩. That's what I think of the Prius. Never liked how they drive or look. Don't care how quick they are. That's not what it's made for. If I want a fast car ill build one. I don't try to race around in economy cars. Or cars meant for work. I keep a separate car or truck to play with. But if you like that car then get yourself one.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

buy one of these, drive it forever.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Toocutetofail said:


> buy one of these, drive it forever.


That's UGLY !


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> That's UGLY !


YOURE UGLY!

You have a smile that could light up a psych ward!!!


----------

